# محطة المياه



## eng_nehad (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده جزاكم الله خير
ارجو التوضيح عن كيفيه عمل المحطه
1.دوائر التغذيه
2.دوائر التنقيه
3.دوائر المعالجه الكميائيه​ 
واى معلومه تتعلق بالموضوع
ويرجى التوضيح بالصور
او الدوائر مرسومه​ 
فى الحاجه اليها للضروره
ارجو المساعده جزاكم الله خير​ 
اسف على الاطاله
وكثرة الطلبات و لكن هذا لثقتى 
انكم عندكم سعه الصدر 
وتعودنا منكم على المساعده
جعلكم الله ممن يحبون قضاء 
حوائج الناس​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم السؤال غير واضح اي محطة تقصد ؟ 
ونحن بالخدمة


----------



## eng_nehad (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اقصد محطه تنقيه مياه
 واريد الجزاء الاكترونى
فى التحكم بدورة التنقيه
مع توضيخ كيف تتم هذه الدوره​


----------



## silverado (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا لم تكن المضخة المتوفر تعطي القدرة المطلوبة فماهو الحل.......... ارجو المساعد ...... مع الشكرررررررررر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
يرجى توضيح حول المحطة وما هو مبدأ التنقية فيها هل هو ro ام مبادلات ايونية ام وحدة تحلية .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

